# Dry spell?



## A.Hudson (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey all, just felt like sharing this cause I've been kind of frustrated with myself as of late...for some reason I have had a very, very, hard time getting in The Word lately..but even in the midst Praise GOD that He has drawn me to Himself and allowed me too at times..But lately it seems like when I spend time with God in His Word..I feel so dry..I've really been into hermeneutics as of late, and becoming a better student of The Bible, but lately I feel like when I read I've been reading a textbook, or just reading..I feel no revelation is coming like it used too, no wow factor like it was, and man I'm just like what's going on with me. I have been seriously praying that God would grant me the grace to have that Hunger for His Word..and that my soul would thirst for Him as did David did (Psalm 42)..and count all as loss for the surpassing worth of knowing him, but it just feels like recently as I have spent time studying God's Word..I'm hitting a brick wall...and all my other boys in ministry are (Which I Praise GOD for)(Most in Bible College) teaching and God is just revealing Himself to them in amaizing ways. Only thing I know to do is to continue by God's Grace crying out to Him..but I was wondering have any of you been here??? And if so how did God encourage you in this time??? I never want to come to The Word of God apathetically, but with a deep hunger and thirst to know Him more...and I just feel like..everyone is hitting pay dirt in there personal study time with God, and I'm just stuck. Don't get me wrong it's not a competition of who knows what..but recently this has taken a toll on me..and I wanted my PB fam to know about it. Even typing this doesn't do justice to how much I really want to express how I feel. No pity party, just looking for wisdom, and counsel in this area.


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 21, 2009)

A.Hudson said:


> Hey all, just felt like sharing this cause I've been kind of frustrated with myself as of late...for some reason I have had a very, very, hard time getting in The Word lately..but even in the midst Praise GOD that He has drawn me to Himself and allowed me too at times..But lately it seems like when I spend time with God in His Word..I feel so dry..I've really been into hermeneutics as of late, and becoming a better student of The Bible, but lately I feel like when I read I've been reading a textbook, or just reading..I feel no revelation is coming like it used too, no wow factor like it was, and man I'm just like what's going on with me. I have been seriously praying that God would grant me the grace to have that Hunger for His Word..and that my soul would thirst for Him as did David did (Psalm 42)..and count all as loss for the surpassing worth of knowing him, but it just feels like recently as I have spent time studying God's Word..I'm hitting a brick wall...and all my other boys in ministry are (Which I Praise GOD for)(Most in Bible College) teaching and God is just revealing Himself to them in amaizing ways. Only thing I know to do is to continue by God's Grace crying out to Him..but I was wondering have any of you been here??? And if so how did God encourage you in this time??? I never want to come to The Word of God apathetically, but with a deep hunger and thirst to know Him more...and I just feel like..everyone is hitting pay dirt in there personal study time with God, and I'm just stuck. Don't get me wrong it's not a competition of who knows what..but recently this has taken a toll on me..and I wanted my PB fam to know about it. Even typing this doesn't do justice to how much I really want to express how I feel. No pity party, just looking for wisdom, and counsel in this area.



Been there! Praying for you, dear brother. Sometimes it's just so hard. But we have to keep being obedient anyway. Just realize and remember that Christ's yoke is easy - just keep up with worship, prayer and studying His Word - love is obedience, and you don't have to be burdened with worrying about apathy, because it's only a feeling. Obedience in seeking the Lord and in being faithful in that area is what counts. Remembering that no matter how we feel, it's good to trust and obey and God will reward us in His time with time out of those valleys. Sometimes we just have to go through them. They are exhausting, which is why we must draw strength from his Word and prayer and fellowship with the brethren. 

Spend more time in your prayer closet talking to the Lord, praising, confessing, thanking and petitioning Him. Draw closer to Him.

Fasting is good during these times too - even if it's just for one meal or just liquids for part of the day, etc. It doesn't have to be a long, drawn-out thing. But fasting can help you to draw closer to the Lord.


----------



## Houchens (Aug 21, 2009)

Praying for you, as you seek Him!


----------



## A.Hudson (Aug 24, 2009)

Praise God thanks, for the encouragement brothers!


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 24, 2009)

A.Hudson said:


> Hey all, just felt like sharing this cause I've been kind of frustrated with myself as of late...for some reason I have had a very, very, hard time getting in The Word lately..but even in the midst Praise GOD that He has drawn me to Himself and allowed me too at times..But lately it seems like when I spend time with God in His Word..I feel so dry..I've really been into hermeneutics as of late, and becoming a better student of The Bible, but lately I feel like when I read I've been reading a textbook, or just reading..I feel no revelation is coming like it used too, no wow factor like it was, and man I'm just like what's going on with me. I have been seriously praying that God would grant me the grace to have that Hunger for His Word..and that my soul would thirst for Him as did David did (Psalm 42)..and count all as loss for the surpassing worth of knowing him, but it just feels like recently as I have spent time studying God's Word..I'm hitting a brick wall...and all my other boys in ministry are (Which I Praise GOD for)(Most in Bible College) teaching and God is just revealing Himself to them in amaizing ways. Only thing I know to do is to continue by God's Grace crying out to Him..but I was wondering have any of you been here??? And if so how did God encourage you in this time??? I never want to come to The Word of God apathetically, but with a deep hunger and thirst to know Him more...and I just feel like..everyone is hitting pay dirt in there personal study time with God, and I'm just stuck. Don't get me wrong it's not a competition of who knows what..but recently this has taken a toll on me..and I wanted my PB fam to know about it. Even typing this doesn't do justice to how much I really want to express how I feel. No pity party, just looking for wisdom, and counsel in this area.




Isaiah 50:10 " Who among you fears the LORD? Who obeys the voice of His Servant? Who walks in darkness And has no light? Let him trust in the name of the LORD And rely upon his God. 11 Look, all you who kindle a fire, Who encircle yourselves with sparks: Walk in the light of your fire and in the sparks you have kindled -- This you shall have from My hand: You shall lie down in torment.

Notice the identity of those spoken of here:
They fear the LORD and obey the voice of His servant.

Notice their present experience:
They walk in darkness and have no light.

Notice their method of working through this trial:
They rely upon their God.

Notice what they are warned not to do in their present darkness:
Making their own light and walking in it.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll pray for you, Ameen. That's the best I can do.


----------



## Gord (Aug 24, 2009)

Ameen,

Ps 139:23-24
Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts:
And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. 

Has carried me through the many down turns I have had similar to what you are experiencing, over the years.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 24, 2009)

Sometimes in those "dry seasons" I like to change up my routine a little bit... maybe listen to an audio Bible instead of reading for a few days. Or, listen to a sermon in the morning from one of my favorite preachers. It has helped rejuvenate me...

Keep pressing on, brother!


----------



## Timothy William (Aug 24, 2009)

Praying. We've all been there.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

Been there and still there! I believe God does this to remind us that we daily rely on Him for ALL things even the hunger for His Word and Prayer.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm there with you as well. I too have felt apathetic for a bit now. I know it's wrong and I have prayed that God would cause my conscience to be sensitive toward it, but I even have trouble remembering to pray for that. In light of all God has done for me, especially of late, this is a testament to my unfaithfulness.


----------

